# Flashed my phone back to stock S-On and my battery life has been superb



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Srsly. Wtf? All my little tweaks, undervolting, etc.. and my phone works better bone stock. I had to flash back to S-On to take it into the store to get a CLNR, so I'm just leaving it stock until I have to ship it back, and it's been running really well. Better than it ever has. 
Unless it's just placebo. It might just be placebo. But I left it unplugged with normal use for a full 24 hours and I just plugged it in. 4G on.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

You are not the only one. I have the same experience been off the charger since 4 am and my extended battery hasn't even hit 80% yet

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Which stock? Latest update?


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12545-rom-2116059-rooteddeodex-stock/

This one?


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...eddeodex-stock/
> 
> This one?


No, .605.5, stock unrooted.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

i think a part of is probably the fact that its no longer undervolted. i recently decided to try IMO's lean kernel "safe voltages" which are very similiar to stock voltages. even with a 1.6ghz oc my battery life has been MUCH better than when i undervolted all the way down to 750mv. i believe it has to do with the amps. years of pc overclocking at least the more you undervolt, the more amps the cpu will use to keep stable. i think whats happening is that the voltage for the phone is being cut so much its chewing through way more amps and leading to overheating and lower battery. just my two cents but i dont think i will be undervolting anymore, from personal expereince it limits my ability to overclock and makes my phone hot/drain fast


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

tekhna said:


> No, .605.5, stock unrooted.


For what its worth I am on 605.9 stock

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

